# Contrat enseignant



## Nanou30 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour a toutes et à tous 
Question contrat 
Oui je sais les contrats enseignant ne sont pas pour tout le monde mais moi j’arrive en fin de carrière et j’ai envie de souffler 
Que me conseillez-vous en sachant que c’est pour finir avec ma petite fille, je ne l’aurais que les mercredis et les vacances scolaires 
Quelle mensualisation me conseillez-vous ? Je l’ai en garde depuis le mois de mai 2020, donc avenant au contrat en cours 
J’attends votre aide merci et courage avec cette canicule


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Août 2022)

Si vous le pouvez augmentez en conséquence le taux horaire vous n'êtes nullement obligée de tout accepter même si vous souhaitez continuer ce contrat ! touchez-vous des ARE par pôle emploi çà peut aider ... à vous de voir !


----------



## liline17 (1 Août 2022)

si c'est pour ta petite fille, demande un gros salaire, pour étoffer ta retraite, ensuite, rien ne t'interdit d'offrir de l'argent à ses parents, chaque mois, en compensation, pour rembourser la différence entre ce qu'ils te paient et ce que tu souhaites recevoir réellement.
ça te permettra aussi d'avoir une plus grosse prime pour ton départ en retraite.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Tu devras calculer ta mensualisation sur 2 rythmes 
1 rythme école de 36 semaines 
1 rythme vacances de 16 semaines 

Le contrat sera en année complète


----------



## Nanou30 (1 Août 2022)

Ok merci 
Une fois calculé j’ajoute les deux montants 
Nonne journée


----------

